
Show HN: A Facebook Messenger Bot for Hacker News - rahul047
https://m.me/324020827971424
======
dothis
You should probably explain what it does. When I click your link, I get a
message "how do you want to use messanger, web or app?". I clicked "web" and
was greeted with a fb login page. At this point I gave up.

~~~
rahul047
Errmm... It's a "facebook" messenger bot, I don't think you can use it without
logging in.

But yup, I should provide a description here - so shall do it asap :)

------
rahul047
With this bot you would be able to do the following:

\- Search

\- View & Subscribe to the top posts on the front page

\- Check out the latest posts on Ask HN

\- Check out the latest posts on Show HN

\- Interact (to a certain extent)

Feedback welcome!

